

Downtime Averted: Inside the offices of SF startup PagerDuty - nlow
http://www.themuse.com/companies/pagerduty

======
bowietrousers
This is like SF startup bingo. And I think I just won.

------
adsenseclient
Somehow posts like this make me think this SF web media bubble will soon
explode. I just do not quite understand how...

